# Foster Homes Desperately Wanted!



## Rescue Remedies

We are a London based dog rescue charity and are always looking for homes and foster places. We are a special rescue for Fell/Patterdale Terriers, Lakeland & Irish Terriers and help other terriers, especially Jack Russells and Staffordshire Bull Terriers. We also actively help cross breeds, ex-kennel dogs or older dogs.

Could you foster a dog in your home for a minimum of 3 weeks or more? This would mean we could move a known dog (tried & tested) into your home and that dog would benefit from having a home life and more attention. We can then use that free space to "save" another.

The criteria we are looking for are:

Ideally dog experience to be aware of dogs needs;
Active people to ensure dog gets 2x daily walks.
Secure garden. 
Transport to collect or deliver a dog. 
Tolerant of toilet training/settling issues often features in a new home.

You can help in other ways too. We need help with transport, dog items, toys, donations, sponsorship, etc.

If you think you would like to foster a dog or can help us in any way please contact us on the number below. Check out our website: CLICK HERE


----------



## petforum

Hi,

Let me know if you manage to rehome any of your dogs through the Pet Forums website. It would be good to know we have helped some how. 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Will do - thank you Mark.


----------



## nightingale

I do not mind one dog after considering taking a puppy on .....we love dogs . I have a 10 year old cat who is lovely and very gentle. I would prefer a cat friendly dog. How about a King charles spaniel? does anyone have one ....I could re-home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Hi there

If you are seriously considering fostering or re-homing a dog then please complete a questionnaire from our website Rescue Remedies - Dog Rescue London Hampshire Surrey Berkshire Kent Hertfordshire and send it in. Most of our dogs are terriers (but not all), which on the whole tend not to be cat friendly, although we do get exceptions.

Why don't you register on our forum (Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index) and you will be able to see all the dogs and follow their threads - that way you will be able to see details of their personalities, follow their progress and hopefully identify a dog you would like to foster/rehome.

Thank you very much for taking an interest.


----------

